# Trade: Eldar Dire Avengers for SM's



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have a boxed Eldar Dire Avengers kit, brand new, unassembled and unpainted.
The sprues are complete with no missing parts and all the decals are also there along with the instructions. The box isn't showroom perfect but hey, it came all the way from Australia in my bag, so it's not doing too badly! 

These were given to me for xmas but I've gone down the SM route so I'm looking to trade for something similar from the SM side of things. I would prefer unassembled and complete but I will consider offers. likewise, if you're really keen I will also consider paypal.

I will post to the UK only (sorry guys!) and will only use first class signed and tracked (or better if you ask) and ask you do the same for anything sent to me. 

Pictures below!


































Cheers,

Psy


----------

